# Unusual Whistle Tender Problem



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

I have a 6646W whistle tender. With the shell removed it whistles nicely. When I put the shell on it grinds, hesitates and sounds hollow. The shell fits on easily and I don't see where it's rubbing anything. Everything looks correct, so this one has me baffled. Am I missing something here?


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

I had a similar problem some time ago with a metal whistle as I recall. Sounded good wthout the shell but growled with the shell back on - kinda like a vibration of something (the shell).

I never did come up with a solution and have since moved on to other locomotives.

This thread shows in a search, but not much help: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7199&highlight=whistle+tender

so I'm reading the rest of the search posts.:dunno:


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Is it hitting any wires when the shell is put on?


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*Whislte Tender*

Thanks,
At least I know it's not my imagination. I think the shell magnifies all the grinding sound.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*Whistle Tender*

I'm sure the wires touch the inside of the shell but I don't see why that would cause grinding and poor response. I did add some lube and it helped. I seldom get good response from whistle tenders unless I give the train full power or put it in neutral.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Newtown Joe said:


> Thanks,
> At least I know it's not my imagination. I think the shell magnifies all the grinding sound.


The stuff I read at the time seemed to indicate each armature was individually 'burnished' to the housing bushings. Meaning you couldn't substitute parts. I kinda' figured it had something to do with an imbalance/bushing wear of the motor causing the vibration, which, as you say, was amplified by the shell.

Is this a metal whistle housing? I've never had this problem with the plastic housings.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Newtown Joe said:


> I seldom get good response from whistle tenders unless I give the train full power or put it in neutral.


That could be the transformer you're using and the condition of its rectifier disc or dirty relay contacts.

I'd try polishing the relay contacts first.

Neither of which will solve the 'growling' problem.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*Cleaning contacts*

I need to lean what this involves. If it's easy I'll try it but don't want to start taking a lot apart.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Grinding, not so much but you can here the armature spinning and the brushes rubbing. Yes lube, and lots of it! Make sure to get both ends of the shift. It was cleaned, right? Sometimes the hole where he armature shaft is inserted wares out. This causes a Wobble in the shaft. But if it works without the shell that shouldn't be an issue. How are you testing it? On the track or directly to the transformer? I only ask because I had one where when I flipped it over the wire contact for one of the brushes hit the armature shaft shorting it out. Took me forever to figure it out. Contacts on the tender are easily cleaned, and the transformer too.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

Time to get to work!


----------

